# How Nerdy Are You



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.nerdtests.com/ft_nq.php?im

I got something like 59% I think... they said I was somewhat nerdy


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

ditto. I was expecting a higher score honestly 



> 59% scored higher (more nerdy), and 41% scored lower (less nerdy).
> 
> What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:
> 
> Somewhat nerdy. I mean face it, you are nerdier than about half the test takers.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep that's me!



> Overall, you scored as follows:
> 14% scored higher (more nerdy), and
> 86% scored lower (less nerdy).
> 
> ...


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

I got 88% *grabs pocket protector and heads off to do some more C# debugging*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...I got 86%. At least I have a skull and crossbones on the breast pocket and a biohazard emblem drawn on my labcoat to keep the real nerds away .


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

considering being a CS grad, I should have scored a lot higher .. 62% here.

I recall taking this quiz in uni (5 years ago) and was in the mid 70s... I am getting less nerdy as I grow old, how sad.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Somewhat nerdy for me.. ^^ Geh... :B


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Aw man, I feel so rejected:

32% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
68% scored lower (less nerdy).

What does this mean? Your nerdiness is:

Low Ranking Nerd. Definitely a nerd but low on the totem pole of nerds.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe its okay *pats* i'll always nerd-out with you ^^


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Awe its okay *pats* i'll always nerd-out with you ^^


Lol, thanks ... I feel so much more nerdy now 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Space_Cadet (Sep 2, 2006)

.....

7% scored higher (more nerdy), and 
93% scored lower (less nerdy).

 I didn't thikn I would score so high. I blame my knowledge of the periodic table


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL!!!.... gotta love that table...


----------

